# 5 Gallon Bronze Mason Jar



## SkinsFan36 (Jul 13, 2012)

Interesting piece and story if true

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Mas...c&itemhash=item1e6fc5fa6f&_uhb=1#ht_500wt_976


----------



## coreya (Jul 13, 2012)

I believe the glass ones were made in the 70's (1970's that is) and were made by the libby glass co. (and perhaps several other companys for the bicentenial) in several sizes from 1 gal to 5 gal. These were used by numerous companys from pickles to who knows what. The bronze is a neat homemade piece. Here is a pic of a few of mine.


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jul 13, 2012)

ONLY ONE WORD COMES TO MIND ... WHY[]


----------



## coreya (Jul 13, 2012)

Its a neat object but your right, why? probably cost a pretty penny to cast back in the day but whoever did it did a nice job. I'd give 50 bucks for it as a curiosity!


----------



## epackage (Jul 13, 2012)

I'm questioning that jars ability to hold 5 gallons, what's the diameter??


----------



## RED Matthews (Jul 13, 2012)

Well guys this on blows my narrow mind.
 First of all SkinsFan36 - the story in the writ-up can hardly be true.  Everyone should read that listing.  
 Secondly Coryea - you might be a little off on timing,  but I worked on the molds for some of those big bottles fhat were made on a three section (three stage) Itlian glass machine.  Mostly made by Owens-Illinois.   I don't think any of the really big ones ever held a marketed product.
 I have two or three different ones that O-I made.  I just bought them because I like big bottles.  In fact I have several big bottles that were made at our McKee plant and O-I Plants.

 I think that some one had one of the O-I jars that they used as a pattern shape device to make the bronze casting.  It better be hollow because the weight would be incredibly heavy if solid.

 I cut and pasted the description.  I will be going back in a few minutes to re read it.
 RED Matthews


----------



## RED Matthews (Jul 13, 2012)

I am back and here is the description form the eBay listing.

 Attention all Mason Collectors, Bronze collectors, or anyone who appreciates the finer things in life.  Here is the story:                
                                                       ***

 Approximately 15 years ago I stumbled on a garage sale in the Phoenix Arizona area. While looking through a garage full of interesting items, I spied this bronze item in the back of the garage.  I called the owner over and asked if he would consider selling it. I was interested because I had grown up in the Midwest and always loved Mason jars. The owner said, "Well, let me tell you the story behind this jar. I had this piece and 2 others cast at a local foundry from a Mason jar that I had owned for years. I always loved the design and did not want to take a chance on losing it to breakage. Three were cast and the mold (original jar) was broken."  This one has been in my home ever since and I do not know the location of the other two.  It has been an umbrella stand, a pool cue holder,  and a never ending source of conversation.  The possibilities are limitless. There has never been a lid for it. I never understood why he did not have a lid cast and I always meant to make one out of wood or brass, but never got around to it. It is 18" tall, just like the original jar, but unlike the original, this one weighs 66 pounds.  There is no damage; no cracks. The original jars were rough....certainly imperfect, and the bronze will reflect all of those same spots. The patina will get shinier with polishing or you can just continue to let it age gracefully.

 If Mason jars are your passion, or if you just want a really cool conversation piece, this bronze jar is for you.  Happy bidding and do not hesitate to ask questions. 

 Because of the weight, we are not sure of the shipping cost until we know where you live. The packaged weight is an estimate, but should be close if you put in your zip code.  If you want to pick it up there will be no cost, and we will consider delivery within 200 miles or so for a fee.

 Generally I do not like "reserve auctions" but in this case I felt I had no choice. The cost of the raw material alone is extremely high and the cost to reproduce this item would be much higher than the reserve. At today's prices, this item could be scrapped for around $300, but my hope is to find a collector who loves it as much as I do!

                                                            ***
 So there you have it.  I do not believe there was ever a real jar of this size made for selling edible products.    RED Matthews


----------



## LC (Jul 13, 2012)

If I remember right , at one point in time at my family grocers they got them for a while . I am pretty sure they had pickles in them at the store here locally . The only way you could get or buy the jar was to sign your name to a waiting list . I do not remember how long that went on , it has been some time ago .


----------



## coreya (Jul 14, 2012)

I did not say the bronze one was real I said the ones I had and pictured were used for food products as is evidenced by the box the center one sits on and the lable attached to the jar! as to the bronze one I said "The bronze is a neat homemade piece" meaning not made as general production.


----------



## jarsnstuff (Jul 19, 2012)

When I lived in Shreveport, LA I visited the Libbey glass plant there a few times and noticed they were still making those jars in 2.5 and 4 gallon sizes.  The only difference being that they came in clear only and had plastic lids.  You could get the 2.5 gallon jar for about 6 bucks & the 4 gallon was about 18 bucks.  I left there in 2001 and haven't been back since then.


----------

